# 1930's brakes?



## kirk thomas (Jun 5, 2018)

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/bop/d/antique-philco-center-pull/6600416539.html
I have not seen these before.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 5, 2018)

My dad has a 1939 Superior from the original owner that came with them. Also similar, if not the same, as the brakes on the BSA paratrooper bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2018)

*antique philco center pull brakes made in england 1930's - $80 (buffalo ny)*
condition: good 
make / manufacturer: philco 
model name / number: brakes 
size / dimensions: 27" wheel 
pair of antique bicycle brakes , cables , and levers 
made by phillips of england


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 5, 2018)

They are an English-made brake that could be added to most utility bikes/light roadsters. Some mount to the fork crown and rear bridge, others to the blades or seat stays via clamps. They tend to work reasonably well and would be period correct on a 1930s-60s era bike, especially stuff from the 30s-40s.  They take a double-ended cable and use studded brake pad holders. Brake pads can be made for the holders using Kool Stop inserts and sandpaper.


----------



## Rocket Ralphie (Nov 20, 2018)

Late to the party..... are these Phico brakes sold? Thanks for any help.... Ralph (Vancouver BC)


----------



## klunk! (Nov 21, 2018)

I have some available. PM me.


----------



## Rocket Ralphie (Nov 21, 2018)

PM sent......


----------

